# Mr. Darcy



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I went to Petsmart today. :-D Besides finding a decoration kit on clearance for 7 dollars (originally $30!), I got another betta. 

His name is Mr. Darcy. 


I tried to post a picture, but it wouldn't let me upload it. Is there another way to do it?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

you have to upload it to a different website such as photobucket first


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Aww, too bad. I can't use photobucket.


----------



## shroomer (Mar 24, 2009)

google image shack, it should come up with a site imageshack.us or somthing along those lines, u can do a quick up load there, but i think its best to get an account that way u only have to up load things once


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you! Here we go. You can click it to get a better view.


----------



## shroomer (Mar 24, 2009)

no problem man, lots of people on here help me i was just glad to return the favour. and btw thats a sick lookin dark red, i deffinatly dig it man


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Woahm cool betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty color!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

didn't show up for me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Didn't show up for me either!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Does this work?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes. He's very pretty!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep, he looks amazing! I bet he is really graceful!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, he is. He just swims slowly around, compared to my other fish that darts all around inspecting every corner. You can't tell as much on a picture that he has a lot of silver-ish color. It's usually when he's swimming that you can tell.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cool! well from what I can tell he is super pretty! Where did you get him?


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I got him from Petsmart. It took a lot of searching to find a pretty one that didn't have torn up fins. I wish I could rescue all of those bettas. They look sad in their little cups.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw a few that I would have liked to take home, too. None of them had bubblenests in their cups.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, me 2! Of course I want to rescue every animal of every kind from everywhere, so my mom is pretty used to that! lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very pretty. He is such a nice color.


----------

